
Livestreaming monetisation: What do camgirls have in common with streamers? - atmz
https://lillianli.substack.com/p/livestreaming-monetisation-models
======
core-questions
Sex and ads and product and sex, virtual gifts, ugh. All of this is such
bullshit, unproductive work; massive software systems and pieces of
infrastructure built just to deliver fresh naked pixels to your screen, pixels
that are trying to extract money from you and/or sell you something that you
don't need.

It's all very tiresome. It's soulless, and of course especially in the case of
OnlyFans, as a new aspect of the porn industry. For many, it can be
destructive to your life, as you're consumed and chewed up by a machine that
preys upon the youngest women it legally can and then moves on from them after
a few years.

All of this is very seedy and regrettable; a symptom of the continual human
desire for unending novelty in our vices.

~~~
lillian_cc
My post doesn't really go into any of that actually. Though it seems to have
triggered something in you that's reacting against SW.

